# 1911-22 lr



## jbh3rd (Jun 5, 2011)

Any recommendations on a 1911 - 22LR? I have seen mixed reviews on the Sig / GSG and do not want to spend the money for a Kimber?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jbh3rd said:


> Any recommendations on a 1911 - 22LR? I have seen mixed reviews on the Sig / GSG and do not want to spend the money for a Kimber?


Then you're screwed as even the new Colt .22s are GSG if I'm not mistaken. You can get the Browning *1911-22A1 for closer to $500*, but it's *not a full scale 1911 in size *and has dinky sights.

Do you have a standard 1911 all ready? If so, get a conversion kit. If not, why a 1911 in .22?


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with the conversion kit, you cant beat practicing with the same frame, trigger, magazine release, and slide release for improving your skills, speed, and consistency. Really all the parts that you are going to interact with in any sort of situation stay all the same with the conversion kit except for maybe the sights which are easy to change, and the magazine will be a slightly different weight because of the .22 LR bullets vs .45 and the design of the magazines


----------



## jbh3rd (Jun 5, 2011)

Good question VAMarine. I would love to have a 1911 .45 ACP but not in the budget at this time. I just joined a range and want to work on my skills. The range has monthly .22 events that I would like to participate in. Thought about getting the conversion for my G19 but its 250.00. I like that Browning you mentioned. I've been reading up on the rugers which are not exactly 1911 style but are apparently very good guns. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

We have some similarities. I had a Glock 19 (which I assume is what you mean by G19) as my first hand gun and wanted an inexpensive range gun for practice which, like you, I deduced to be a 22lr of similar size and feel. 

I zeroed in on the GSG 1911, but ended up with a Sig Mosquito. The Mosquito felt more similar to the Glock and I thought Sig had a better brand reputation than GSG. Now, despite what you read about Mosquito reliability issues, I found it to be very reliable as long as you use the proper ammo and keep it clean and oiled. 

However, I recently sold the Mosquito because the trigger pull was not to my liking and it is not adjustable. I briefly considered the GSG 1911 again and even shot one. I have no complaints about my shooting experience with the GSG; it was reasonably accurate and felt like a light weight 1911. I just didn't think it was as good as what I ultimately purchased...

Which is a Ruger Mark III Target. I find it to be very accurate, well balanced, of good build quality and fit, and it has a great trigger. Ruger markets these guns (or some particular model of the Mark IIIs) as having a similar grip angle and feel to the 1911. It definitely has a great feel and is a great shooting gun, but I'm not sure it reminds me of a 1911.

In any event, I highly recommend the Ruger Mark pistols as an accurate and reliable 22lr semi auto. If you really want something more similar to the Glock 19, the Mosquito is very nice. There's also an inexpensive Glock copy in 22lr made by a company called ISSC or ICCS (I forget - do a web search). I hear these aren't too bad either. But, again, if you want a lasting, accurate, and reliable 22lr semi auto -- I think the Rugers are tough to beat.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK, so it doesn't have to be a 1911 in .22, get a Ruger .22/45 or MKIII etc. The Browning Buckmarks aren't bad either. 1911s in .22 and conversion kits are nice and all, but if you don't all ready have a 1911 there's no reason to get one other than "want" get a good plinker now and later when you get a 1911, you can either get a conversion for it either flat out of trade/sell the plinker for it.

The Ruger .22s are relatively easy to upgrade etc. I shoot a winter bullseye league and without getting into the $1K+ guns the Rugers rule the roost.


----------



## jbh3rd (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input, very helpful. I'm gonna go look at the Ruger's this weekend.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

i have a sig 226 with a .22 conversion. It works great and got both for $950 at gun galaxy


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Sig 1911/22 and have shot it a lot w/o any difficulties.










I also have a Sig P229 Stainless Elite with a .22 conversion unit.










The P229 shoots well too. The slide does not stay back on the last shot .. but I'm getting used to that.

:smt1099


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

My GSG 1911 has over 3K rounds thru it, with no issues. Same weight, balance, and controls of the real 1911.


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have at least a couple thousand rounds through my GSG 1911/22 and only had one issue....me being stupid and putting the tapered return spring in backwards! Other than my mistake the gun has been perfect.


----------

